# Poor russell



## Clubber1234 (Dec 23, 2018)

Hello everyone,

It started like this, i was walking my puppy Russell and he slipped his collar and ran into a naboring horse field and started barking at the horses.
The horses stampeded towards him and he just stood there and looked at them, then one of the horses came over and stepped on him and he flopped down and lay there quivering I went over and picked him up and he was dead:hit:hit:hit
I am heartbroken he was my first puppy.
Here is him and his brother Russell is the one looking at the camera.







RIP Russell


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this  
Run free beautiful Russell


----------



## Clubber1234 (Dec 23, 2018)

Tillystar said:


> I'm so sorry to read this
> Run free beautiful Russell


Thankyou very much.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

oh , thats heart breaking . Im so sorry .  Sleep well Russell , you beautiful pup.


----------



## Clubber1234 (Dec 23, 2018)

kimthecat said:


> oh , thats heart breaking . Im so sorry .  Sleep well Russell , you beautiful pup.


Thanks


----------

